# Getting the Vinyl straight & centred on your t shirt!!



## Suze430

Hi Guys.

I just wondered if anyone could give me any tips on how to get your vinyl straight and centred on your t shirts before you press them. At the moment im placing the vinyl on the t shirt where i think is the centre and then using a ruler to measure around the edges and then moving it until all the measurements are the same.

I've just got an order for 10 t shirts so wondered if anyone could give me any tips, or if i can buy anything to get the design in the same place on each t shirt?!?!?!

Does that even make sense!!! )


----------



## Twanabee

For larger shirts I use the t-square-it. I place the shirt where I think it should be and put the square on and measure from center out to the sleeve seem on both sides. For shirts med. and smaller you can see the seams and I don't use the square. When you place the vinyl, fold in half and crease it at the top. That will give you the center of the design. Don't be to picky. The more time you take lining up everything the less money in your pocket.


----------



## binki

use a centerpoint ruler. the tsquareit is one you can buy or you can make a paper one. 

tshirts are unstable and quite often irregular. once you have been doing this for a while you will notice that on most printed shirts the printing is off center. Sometimes you cannot help it because the shirt is not sewn correctly. (special note, when customers bring in their own shirts, beware. they like to buy seconds)

we have had pre-printed shirts come in that we needed to add names to for sports teams and found the logo or number off center by as much as 2 inches side-to-side and 1 inch top-to-bottom.


----------



## Downtowndesignz

I fold all of my inventory and create a center line. Easy peazy! Sometimes if the line is not prominant I will fold it in half and press with my press for a few seconds and Wallah!


----------



## tiger24

suzanne,

i sometimes do this, with the shirt lying flat after pre heat position the vinyl on the shirt
and hold it up to a mirror.

it gives you instant feedback of levelness and centerness...


----------



## splathead

1. Buy a $10 T-Square ruler from Home Depot

2. Fold shirt in half longways and press a center line.

3. place shirt on press, confirm with ruler it is on straight, then line up your design using the t-square. For example if i have a 10 inch design, I make sure i have a 3 inch right and left border for my 16 inch wide press.


----------



## Suze430

Thanks very much for your replies and tips, very handy!!!!


----------

